
How People in America Spend Their Day - Anon84
http://flowingdata.com/2009/08/10/how-people-in-america-spend-their-day/
======
abi
Hasn't this already been on the frontpage?

~~~
edw519
Yes

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=737466>

for people who weren't here that day to see that discussion

------
onreact-com
It's funny that "household activities" are not labeled "work". Don't tell your
wife about that.

~~~
ido
That's... quite an old fashioned assumption you have there.

~~~
onreact-com
To suggest that household work is not work is old fashioned to say the least.
Studies have shown that not "working" mothers actually work 80h+ weeks doing
"household activities" like child rearing, cleaning, cooking, washing dishes
etc.

Men even when they stay at home do only 60h of it as far as I remember the
numbers.

